# Horse mad - new today!



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

A big hello to the horse riders and horse enthusiasts out there. I have owned my beautiful chestnut thoroughbred for over a year now - he is my first horse. I have other pers too including birds, cats and tortoise.

I look forward to speaking with you,

TL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome!

I used to own a chestnut arab mare, and plan on getting another horse next year  love my chestnuts!

Look forward to chatting to you


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I do agree, I now have a real soft spot for the chestnuts! You must be really excited about getting a new horse next year? I too am thinking about buying another horse next year. Would you get another Arab? They're beutiful horses. Do you horse ride regularly now?

:biggrin5:

TL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I ride my Aunties Danish Warmblood, he's a lovely boy, will be showing him next year hopefully.

I do love Arabs, I found them a totally different ride to any other horse.. I would like another one but I suppose it depends on which horse I gell with when I start looking!

Look forward to seeing pics of your horse, my friend has a chestnut thoroughbred too xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

quick post to say hi think I could be delivering babies shortly and I am also a chestnut Mare lover too 

Hope to be back soon 

welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

hello and welcome. x


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I used to ride a Fleabitten Grey Arab in lessons, he was lovely but like you say he was unusual to ride, very elevated. I hope you find a dream horse next year. I haven't done much showing with my boy, I did one show earlier this year the judge made a real fuss of him, although thoroughbreds aren't to everyones taste. 

What is the delivery?

TL


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome i love my tb's too im looking for another one at the moment but the right one has not come my way yet but im sure it will soon
I have 1 bay tb gelding a dun newforest and a grey welsh at the mo


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there,

Good to hear from another TB owner. My boy is a 17.2HH, 7yr old Chestnut. He is en ex-racer ( sprinter ). He is lovely, he has such gentle nature. I use him mainly for pleasure riding, he loves hacking out. I have attached a pic of him at the local show in September. 

Do you ride your three? I would love to have another horse, I may go for something smaller next time though!



TL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow he's a beautifull boy!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Build your own Blingee

He looks so cute in a blingee too!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Glitter Graphics

This link maybe better?!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Glitter Graphics

PMSL .. Me and Alfie


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the forum *


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Hes lovely, what was his racing name, and have u done the racehorse to riding horse class ? we have 2 Tbs, one section d cob and 5 ponies, My hubby is hoping to event or show jump his TB and is currently using the winter months to educate him, the three one is only 3 but he is a big strapping chestnut like yours, good youve joined enjoy the forum


----------



## Thoroughbred Lady (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi there,

Good to hear from another TB lady! Sounds like you have a real yard full there, brilliant! I would love to do a racehorse to riding horse with Spike. Though he needs to build on his topline at the moment to be in real show condition. Are your TB's ex-racers? Do you ride yourself? That's great that both you and your hubby share an interest in horses too. 
My boys racing name is Dalpe. He didn't have any major wins but I think there is footage of him racing on the racing archives on the net. 

TL


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry took so long to reply, no ours havnt raced, we bred them with the intention of giving them a try, but the 5 yr old hasnt got the attitude for it and he is such a nice riding horse we decided aginst racing and my oh is intending to perhaps showjump or event him. The three yr old we are intending to put in training next yr he is not such a laid back boy as the 5yr old. They are by Weld. Yes I do ride myself and we also show section a ponies in lead rein and in hand classes. Its really hard to put top line on a tb isnt it but I think that race horse to riding horse is a brilliant class, its very good news for exracers as its getting so popular. Its so hard to do anything at the moment isnt it with this abysmal weather.


----------

